# Lines on ceiling



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Need more info, your there where not.
Sheetrock or plaster?
Mobile home?
No location in your profile so where going to have to guess on how much insulation there should have been in the attic.
Lack of proper roof venting, not enough insulation, attic was not air sealed can cause what's called Ghosting.
https://home-partners.com/articles/ghosting


----------



## jczst21 (Jun 29, 2016)

Oh! i'm sorry.

It's sheetrock.
I'm in Pittsburgh, PA
and it's a regular house on the 1st floor.


----------



## jczst21 (Jun 29, 2016)

I read the article about ghosting and i do have a humidifier in this room...which was mentioned in the article...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sheetrock at a minimum comes in 4 X 8 sheets, that's not what you seem to have.
How much insulation is in the attic?
In your area it should be R50 that means about 12".
https://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Ghosting is almost always seen along the ceiling joists and not perpendicular to them. The reason is that the temperature difference between the joists and the drywall causes the "ghost" lines to show up right where the ceiling joists are. It may be from additional framing attached perpendicular to your ceiling joists likely put up so drywall could be attached or something like that. It appears to be evenly spaced so it has to be following some sort of framing up in that ceiling.........


----------



## NotyeruncleBob (Mar 9, 2017)

Looks to be about 16" on center, so usually it'd be the joists, but if you're 100% positive they go the other way then this could be strapping running perpendicular to the joists.


----------



## ktmrider (Apr 3, 2017)

looks like to me it's the ceiling joists, double check the direction they are running


----------



## jczst21 (Jun 29, 2016)

THe joists definitely run the other way. I'm for certain because we attempted recessed lighting last summer and drilled one hole and figured out we would have to drill through joists and do extra wiring so we backed out of the project and patched the hole. So they definitely run the other way because we saw them in the ceiling after we drilled the circle hole.

So if i needed to have someone come in and check on my attic for proper ceiling and ventilation what type of person would i call and also the lines on the ceiling seem to have slight indentation to them.
Who would be the person to call for the ceiling situation?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Roofing contractor for your venting issues.

As for the ceiling, perhaps an experienced local painter.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

If the Op were in New England, the easy answer would be the one by three strapping that is commonly put perpendicular to the joists to make it easier to add Sheetrock. Done all the time here, not even heard of in some other areas of the country. An earlier poster picked on this. Not sure what the common practice is in Pittsburgh, but looking at that picture from my NE perspective, strapping/firring.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I have the same sort of lines that the OP has. They are also running the opposite way of the ceiling joists. The odd thing is that these lines are only visible in one room.


----------

